# Knitting Pattern Hat with Small Bows for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
I've just finished this cute hat with small bows. It's made in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam.
It's available only in size adult.
Special holiday price for this pattern: $1.99

If you like this pattern, you can purchase it in my Ravelry shop:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-hat-with-small-bows-for-a-lady


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, Katsch!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!!! I love the way you embellish your hats, they are so feminine and dainty.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very prettyxx


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

O, I love it! and like the yarn/color you chose


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I love it!!! I love the way you embellish your hats, they are so feminine and dainty.


Ditto for me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

This is another one of your hat patterns that I have purchased. I can't wait to get started on it. Thank you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely hat


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Knitting-Kitty: I want to thank you for your wonderful patterns for hats. I have purchased many and look forward to many more. I knit these for chemo patients at my medical center here in Flemington, NJ. The women love them. It also means a lot to me, as well, since I am a two time cancer survivor. 

Please do not stop creating such lovely knitwear. 

Nan


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments and support,Everybody! I really enjoy both knitting my hats and reading your comments about them. 
Nan, it's so generous of you to knit hats for chemo patients. 
My Mom is a breast cancer survivor, so I understand the pain you had to go through. I have talked to a few other ladies here in the forum, who are also cancer survivors or are still struggling with it, and who are also knitting hats for cancer patients.I admire your strength, kindness and generosity, and I wish you all the best from all my heart.


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

beautiful hat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

another nice hat.


----------

